# Ginger Dressing wanted - the real deal!



## coroloro (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of us have probably been to a Japanese restaurant in America, or even a non-Japanese one, and had _good_ "ginger dressing".  Whether or not it is authentic to what you might have in Japan, it is darn good!  I have had it since I was a kid - a few restaurants butchered it, but most Japanese ones, steak house and otherwise, authentic and not, tend to do a good job.

I found a clone recipe for PF Chang's ginger dressing in a Top Secret Recipe book, and it wasn't -quite- the same, but with some modifications it was right about there.

I'd like to get -your- ginger dressing recipes.  I know this much: it involves a LOT of fresh onion, likely ketchup, fresh ginger, fresh celery, etc.  The result is IMPOSSIBLE to store for any real length of time, or replicate in any kind of grocery store dressing, because it requires so much fresh vegetable matter.   Much of the liquid comes from the fresh onions and celery, for example.

It's shockingly hard to find a recipe for it online- or it was a few years ago when I looked.  I'd appreciate a collection of some here- personally, I'm not looking for gourmet.  I want the kind I get when I sit down at, say, Yamato Steak House or most other Japanese steak house's.  It's addictive, it is delicious, and it is worth the effort to process up!  I have a large food processor which is perfect for it!

All recipes appreciate, by me and, I am sure, others!

-Coro


----------



## jabbur (Jul 8, 2011)

There was a thread on this before and a several recipes were posted.  You can find it here.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/iso-ginger-dressing-24666.html


----------



## coroloro (Jul 9, 2011)

*Thanks, and a Ginger Dressing Recipe in Return*

Thank you!  That's perfect, and exactly what I was looking for!!  In return, let me post the one I have, it has some different ingredients and there seems to be more onion in this one too.  I found some tweaking got me a perfect result, but it was years ago so I can't remember what I tweaked- I did it by taste.

*1/2 cup minced onion
1/2 cup peanut oil
1/3 cup rice vinegar
2 tablespoons water
2 tablespoons minced fresh ginger
2 tablespoons minced celery
2 tablespoons ketchup
4 teaspoons soy sauce
2 teaspoons sugar
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper*


*You'll get 1 3/4 a cup from this. 
*


----------

